
I love globals, or Google Core Dump - sanj
http://www.yosefk.com/blog/i-love-globals-or-google-core-dump.html
======
gaius
_Possibly under the clever disguise of a “Singleton”. Not a bad thing after
all, that moronic “design pattern”, because it ultimately allowed to counter
cargo cult programmers’ accusations of “globals are evil” with equally
powerful cargo cult argument of “it’s a design pattern”._

Beautiful.

